# LaLaLand Star Trek the Motion Picture CD release



## dcoscina (Mar 11, 2022)

Most have the 3 disc set the company released in 2015 but this new release is slightly different in terms of its sequencing and mix. This score continues to blow me away. The Omni Music Publishing book is a must have... IMO








STAR TREK: THE MOTION PICTURE (2-CD SET)


STAR TREK: THE MOTION PICTURE (2-CD SET)




lalalandrecords.com


----------



## Henu (Mar 12, 2022)

I'd kill for ANY version of the score, to be honest. I got the Omni book recently and for my utter disappointment, the soundtrack is not streamable and is completely sold out everywhere and I am not able to listen to the music at all. Some random pieces can be found from Youtube but that's all.

Let's just say that if anyone would like to help a "student in need" until I get my hands on the CD's, I'd appreciate that a lot.


----------



## Henu (Mar 12, 2022)

Thanks- I found this out myself as well, but there are a lot of cues missing from that uploader. :(


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 12, 2022)

The new CD was released by LLL because their previous release is out of print. There are 10000 copies of the 2 disc ST:TMP. Follow that link and you should be able to purchase it.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 12, 2022)




----------

